# The Fall of America



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

There are many reasons I say this. First we move all our manufacturing to China. We fight the Liberals over rights that our fore fathers fought and died for. A lot of the large companies in America are now owned by foreign companies, not just China. But I just read this morning that a Chinese company is buying oil fields in Texas!!!

Well I am so mad right now I dont even know how to finish this post


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya they've been in our oil fields for a few years now, if there is a loophole they will use it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your not the only one... It makes me sick.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think there are any American oil companies, I mean the ones who produce, refine, and sell retail.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*RIGHT ON PW-------AND ITS NOT THAT FAR OFF----*

* SB*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah i know Don, but buying our oil fields in Texas, doesnt that mean we are now selling our own resources, just plain STUPID !!!!

One more thing and I will shut up, there have been 65 views on this post and only 4 replies other than me, this also upsets me. I dont know if they just dont care or they think they cant do anything about it. well I think people need to speak out to everyone they reach, sitting back sure isnt helping anything, maybe people are happy with their cozy lives and playing with those dam smart phones !!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Totally agree on that note Ed, it's even worse up here, I call them sheep, would rather follow than do anything and or change.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, i have been reading the post but its been from my phone up until now

and i hate trying to post from my phone

i agree selling our resources off to other countries is a total shame

but it comes down to greed

the corporations that own these oil fields are selling them because the members of the board are only looking at making financial gains on every share of stock.

these same stocks are owned generally by the wealthy folks to start with and they all just want to be worth more than they already are.

things like this will never end until the wealthy come to the realization that enough is enough.

what i mean by that is if your worth millions already,how much do you really need.

they already live a much more comfortable life than most will ever know,but it is never enough for the wealthy.they want more and more because it makes them feel more elite and makes them think they are better than others.

greed is one of the great sins

and that sin is helping to destroy our once great nation

just look at all the greed in DC and tell me its not destroying this country


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Would be great if we could put more people to work by making more stuff here in USA. I'll be getting my rifle ceracoated by a local gunsmith. Hopefully I can find a company that makes their own guns and parts to buy my new AR. Sierra bullets, Missouri Bullets Company, Berry Mfg, Hornady, Eggleston Munitions, Freedom Munitions are all companies that I tried to buy bullets and ammo from. Glad that Magpul still makes plenty of gun accessories here in the USA.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If I gave folks my thoughts on this subject in an open post--- I'd have to ban myself from PT for a month--- and I wouldn't even start on those damn smart phones.----> :frusty:

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

catcapper, believe me I held back !!!

I have wriiten emails to all my congressman and senators in washington and most of the Republican canidates for Pres. not one single reply !!!! and not just on this subject :

I asked why do people on SS have worse insurance than the people on the govt medicaid and we still pay for it and paid in our whole life, while they pay nothing, better shut up I said I would


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Honestly, I cant even think about it anymore. Out of respect I'm replying because I do care. I disagree we can do anything about it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick Howard said:


> Honestly, I cant even think about it anymore. Out of respect I'm replying because I do care. I disagree we can do anything about it.


 I will hold my tonque on this !!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ed, my father put a bullet through a bunch of them, if that makes you feel any better ????...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, so did mine. But our worst enemy lives among us.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, so did mine. But our worst enemy lives among us.


 I agree. I just hope our next president sticks it to them, we've been getting screwed for way to long.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I, like the rest of you am sickened by the direction we're headed. I have to scale back how much talk radio I listen to because it sickens me to hear the "issues" that are drowning out the things we should be focusing on.

Just a few today I've heard:
Gun and outdoor mags are equated to porn and should not be available in stores for people to see.
Young kid gets suspended for FAKING he's shooting a buddy he is playing Power Rangers in school with an imaginary bow!
Global war...I mean climate change. I won't even go there. Ridiculous!!

My brother is a staunch liberal (as opposed to a democrat). I love getting him worked up. For people that flaunt their education, it's amazing how only their perspective is correct.

Okay, I'll stop. Grrrrrr


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I agree. I just hope our next president sticks it to them, we've been getting screwed for way to long.


Our own worst enemy is US....we sit idly with our heads up our ............


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Didn't see the post until now but I disagree with some comments.

I don't believe in chastising anyone for being wealthy, as long as they've acquired their money legally. Who decides when someone has enough, anyway? I mean, what number is a good number?

If I were King, there would be no maximum wage and no minimum wage. If nobody wants to work for a dollar an hour, a business offering low wages will either go out of business or bring wages up to what people will accept. It's called the free market.

There are different types of greed and lots of it is political greed. If we begin to talk sin, then what about coveting anything of your neighbor's? Like his wealth or anything else he has. It's nothing more than lib-speak.

America has destroyed the free-market system with governmental decrees and by taxing businesses more than any other country on Earth. If ever we are to be great again, we must understand that our elected officials make the rules, or loopholes if you will, and to change our direction, we need to change them.

I believe a revolution is already in progress. Just look at the front-runners in the Republican party; they are not politicians. America is paying attention!

I expect America to return to its senses. If we don't do it soon, we'll never be able to out-vote the ever-increasing freeloaders with their hands out.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

very well said Glen and I am in total agreement


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

A lot of the breakdown in America has to do with the people themselves. We have become sheeple, we take at face value things told to us by those who have lied to us previously, we don't vote, we don't hold our reps accountable, we don't hold our children accountable, we sit by and let people disrespect others and say and do nothing, we don't even hold ourselves accountable. Not for anything. We say, i meant this or that or anything else to deflect the blame off of ourselves, we claim it was just a joke, we claim others mistook our intentions, we claim that we didn't want to start trouble(it just happened, honest). we have become a poor excuse.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some very good points, its happened to us 20 yrs ago and always said it will spead South. I see the big US aluminum plants are shuting down cause of the chinese control of the market.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm not good on the politics....proud to be an American that's a fact, the older I get the less It's feels like America. if you live here go to work and make your own destiny. don't move here and expect me to pay for your sorry arse oh and by the way learn to speak English!!! some people need help and yes they should get it, but when you are sitting on the couch waiting for your access card to reboot at the beginning of the month cause ya bought to much beer and cigarettes last week well.... no I ain't got a dollah for you.

sorry what were we talking about ohh....China! aren't they the ones trying to kill us with their crappy paint on our kids toys and their freekin questionable dry wall.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Okay, I tried to play nice and it's just not working for me. We, as a country, have signed onto every free trade agreement that came down the pipe(Clinton Era), now it costs nothing to export from other countries like Mexico. It's no wonder that companies outsource parts, when you can get it cheaper from Mexico. Cheaper cost equals cheaper to the buyer equals sell more units. As for oil, the government has spit on the oil industry for so long, that it's almost stupid to spend the money to extract crude here in the US anymore. With taxes and overhead, there is little to be made. The libs jumped down oils throat, because of the Bush/Cheney connection and went to war on anything oil. And to this very day, oil gets chastised every damned day in the libs media outlets. Hogwash. I say we shut the oil down and let the bastards freeze to death. So guess what, Chinese multi-millionaires need to invest, and what better than the free world's fuel. If they own it, they control it. I bet they would just love to shut it down, huh. We've made the Chinese what they are today. Because we got lazy and we got government to pay our way via the working man's taxes. As for the damned smart phone, I was issued one for my work. It can be handy, for checking weather and such. I turn it off when I can, (on call today). Funny thing is, I see a stream of kids walking to the bus stop around the corner from my house every morning. They stare down into the screen of electronic gadgetry that consumes their every thought and action. Not talking to one another, not looking around, just lumbering down the street, expressionless. Then I realized that this has been foretold through art and films, The Zombie Apocalypse is upon us. There, I've said it and now comes the surveillance. I've said it before and I'll say it again. Get off your dead ars and vote! So, you got a wake-up call on your smart phone! Just to fuel the fire, Saudi's are buying up farmland like crazy, right here in the good ol USA. And that gives them "water rights"! Time to wake up Merica.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I saw the broadcast about the water rights and farmland right here in Az, I agree with you JT on everything you just said. Oh and those kids walking to bus were probably texting to each other !!!!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I lived near Baltimore for 25 years... 6 of which were spent in law enforcement. The entitlement class is what is truly killing this country. 20 somethings faking disability to get out of work, while our wounded veterans return and have to fight for their benefits and care. Obama has compounded this ten fold during his rain. I say rain instead of reign, because he has literally rained feces on this nation for the last several years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

